# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Pas les droits pour visualiser mes articles.

## ero-sennin

Bonjour,

Lorsque je clique sur "Voir ses articles" de mon profil, j'ai un message indiquant que je n'ai pas les droits  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Voil c'est rsolu. J'ai atomis cette option du menu qui n'aurait jamais d tre l.  ::mrgreen::

----------

